# check out my snake



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here is my baby

my 2' long ball (royal) python


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

him again


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

tank shot


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here is my kitten

i named him stoner kitty :laugh:


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Your python looks well cared for Lu, and the enclosure is well thought out, I like seeing material for them to climb....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks man

while i was at the pet store getting him a year ago they called me crazy for 
getting climbing stuff for him

but believe it or not he loves to climb and cant get enough, but it is a little cold
in my room from the winter and thin windows so he sits on his heat pad a lot


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

nice lookin ball python and setup.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Good looking snake lu


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like he is nice and fat.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

nice snake, what else do you have lu?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2004)

Does the snake wear a bag on his head, too?

That's a nice terrarium.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

You should send that cat to rehab.

Kevin


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice snake


----------

